# start of bosc viv build pics as promised



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

heres the start of our build for my bosc.






































still loads to do but got this far in a couple of hours.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mitsi said:


> heres the start of our build for my bosc.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Found it! 

Looks like it is going to be AMAZING! :2thumb:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks up to the lower beams will be the substrate then im having glass doors and an opening ramp, the bath will have a pipe and tap attached, the higher beam to the left at the back will hold the basking shelf, along with beams along the front edge of it, it will have a ramp going up to it from the bath area. Its going to take 40 bags of soil and 15 bags of play sand to fill it.


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

mitsi said:


> heres the start of our build for my bosc.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Looking good:grin1:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good. What type of wood are you using for the frame, and what are your plans for sealing the base?

Best,
Paul


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> Looking good. What type of wood are you using for the frame, and what are your plans for sealing the base?
> 
> Best,
> Paul


 
im going to use pond paint to seal the base of it, still trying to find some at a decent price. Hopefully be getting the osb boards for the top bottom back and sides at end of this week, the wood for the frame is some i got from wickes, cant remeber what type but i use it for all my rep vivs.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ah good stuff. I used Wickes square edged timber for a Bosc cage once and it's still holding strong. I tried an assortment of stuff for the base, including vinyl tiles and pond liner.

Sadly it doesn't house a Bosc anymore, but I converted it to a big Honduran Wood Turtle viv (you can see some pics on my site below if interested):

Honduran Wood Turtle (_Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima incisa_) setup

My waterproofing solution isn't great, definitely worth getting pond paint or fibreglassing it or something, but it sounds like you've got that sorted! Looking forward to more updates 

Best,
Paul


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to see someone building a decent bosc viv!

Keep us posted


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> Ah good stuff. I used Wickes square edged timber for a Bosc cage once and it's still holding strong. I tried an assortment of stuff for the base, including vinyl tiles and pond liner.
> 
> Sadly it doesn't house a Bosc anymore, but I converted it to a big Honduran Wood Turtle viv (you can see some pics on my site below if interested):
> 
> ...


 
had a look and it looks good, yeah im looking on ebay for pond paint, am hoping to have it within the net fortnight at the latest. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Noofy said:


> Glad to see someone building a decent bosc viv!
> 
> Keep us posted


 
thanks i will


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love big builds!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

mitsi said:


> had a look and it looks good, yeah im looking on ebay for pond paint, am hoping to have it within the net fortnight at the latest. Will keep you posted.


Just ordered some of this, Ronseal ILR750 750ml Isoflex Liquid Rubber - Black: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
i don't know if you're looking for a product like this but i've heard good stuff about it being used in vivs. Will let you know how it goes if you're interested?

Dave


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Just ordered some of this, Ronseal ILR750 750ml Isoflex Liquid Rubber - Black: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> i don't know if you're looking for a product like this but i've heard good stuff about it being used in vivs. Will let you know how it goes if you're interested?
> 
> Dave


 
yes please ive found some pond paint on ebay but would really like to use something that someone else has found that is good to use.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

mitsi said:


> yes please ive found some pond paint on ebay but would really like to use something that someone else has found that is good to use.


Mine will be used for fully planted vivs including the drainage layer, so if it stands up to sitting water it'll hold up to anything  Will let y'all know :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*little bit more done*

door done bottom board on and tap to empty bath fitted.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

ive found some waterproofed osb board and some waterproofer that we sell where i work so am going to get that to double seal all the osb, will be getting this next week so apart from the rest of the soil and sand i need the build should be just about there within the next two weeks


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good Mitsi, really great size, keep us updated! :2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*few more pics*

heres some more pics, today weve done the bottom, back and top, fitted the basking lights and one of the tube heaters, got the two ends ready to go on but need to be able to get inside still at the minute so one of these will be put on tomorrow leaving one end open to put finishing touches inside before i put the soil/sand in.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking good mitsi, can't wait to see it finished :no1:

What are the measurements of it?
I want to build BIN a nice big viv and was thinking 8ft long, 4ft wide, 5ft high..


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Looking good mitsi, can't wait to see it finished :no1:
> 
> What are the measurements of it?
> I want to build BIN a nice big viv and was thinking 8ft long, 4ft wide, 5ft high..


 
its 8x4x4 im having 18inches of substrate and a basking shelf is going in above the tube heater thats on the back wall, will be doing a bit more tomorrow as ran out of screws today else more would have been done today.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mitsi said:


> its 8x4x4 im having 18inches of substrate and a basking shelf is going in above the tube heater thats on the back wall, will be doing a bit more tomorrow as ran out of screws today else more would have been done today.


Im soo excited :lol2:

Do you have any pictures of the current viv, like what your bosc is living in now?


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Coming along nicely 

Can't wait to see the finished product. :no1:


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

nice build! Have you worked out how much soil it will hd you might be surprised, I had 12 inches of soil in a 8x3x3 and first I popped to b&q And bought 3 or 4 large bags of sterilised top soil got home it barely covered the bottom went back next day got 3 more bags it was about 4 inches deep with 6-7 bags. I just added and added to it every couple of days lost count in the end but it was a lot and worked out costing more than all the other materials put together. 


just incase you haven't planned for the cost or amount of soil needed to fill 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 1 and a half feet deep box of soil ( doh! spotted the bags of top soil in the pic how many did you get ? 15? 

Look forward to seeing it finished with your Bosc inside


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Lightbulb310 said:


> nice build! Have you worked out how much soil it will hd you might be surprised, I had 12 inches of soil in a 8x3x3 and first I popped to b&q And bought 3 or 4 large bags of sterilised top soil got home it barely covered the bottom went back next day got 3 more bags it was about 4 inches deep with 6-7 bags. I just added and added to it every couple of days lost count in the end but it was a lot and worked out costing more than all the other materials put together.
> 
> 
> just incase you haven't planned for the cost or amount of soil needed to fill 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 1 and a half feet deep box of soil ( doh! spotted the bags of top soil in the pic how many did you get ? 15?
> ...


 
i worked it out to 40 bags of soil and 12 sand, ive got 20 more bags of soil and 7 more bags of sand to get yet, luckily it hasnt cost me anything yet for these as ive been using my nectar points from work to get them and i work at homebase so get discount on them as well.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*just two more for today*

bath is now in and fixed and end panel is on and basking lights working.




















Tomorrow we are putting tube heaters in and putting guards around, fitting basking shelf and ladder to get to it, placing all thermometer probes and thermostats and putting other end panel on, i am also fitting just a single light towards the bath end as i think its a little dull that end when the basking lights are on. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

nice it's good to see someone willing to put the effort in

I would hVe sealed everything before putting any electricals or bath in. You will want to stain/seal everything inside as any water or damp will
Just rot plywood or timber in no time. All the boxing around the sink, underneath it especially. surely it's going to be very awkward now the baths stuck in place ? 

just a thought  oh and allow for airing/drying time
Mine smelled very strongly still After 10 days


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*and another couple*

basking shelf in, bridge for him to climb from bathing area to basking spot in and end put on, to get in and out now i have to climb through where the glass is going,




























ive got the other tube heater to fit and put guards round them both, put all probes in as ive already drilled all the holes for them, get the glass and runners which im ordering next week, get some fake plants etc, ive sortd a big hide that im going to partially bury with the opening at an angle on top of the soil, and a few more bits before i fill it.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Lightbulb310 said:


> nice it's good to see someone willing to put the effort in
> 
> I would hVe sealed everything before putting any electricals or bath in. You will want to stain/seal everything inside as any water or damp will
> Just rot plywood or timber in no time. All the boxing around the sink, underneath it especially. surely it's going to be very awkward now the baths stuck in place ?
> ...


 
wood was all waterproofed before being put together as were the boards around the bath, this was all done before i started putting it together, made it easier that way. the bath can be lifted out if neccessary for any plumbing problems that may occur in the future, i have tried to think of every eventuality to keep disturbance to a minimum if any problems arise.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*its finished*

all done just waiting for a couple of days for temps to settle then my bosc pedro will be in his new home. Heres pics of it all done.



















































hope you like it will post pics on saturday when he goes in there.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think chunky Bosc poop will come out of that tap.

Nice effort and will be interesting to see if the levels are used,


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I don't think chunky Bosc poop will come out of that tap.
> 
> Nice effort and will be interesting to see if the levels are used,


 
lol got a scoop thing for the poop, although been lucky so far as he doesnt tend to poo in his water bowl he has at present, thanks im sure he will like it once hes settled into it.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

mitsi said:


> lol got a scoop thing for the poop, although been lucky so far as he doesnt tend to poo in his water bowl he has at present, thanks im sure he will like it once hes settled into it.


 not always. Keep the humidity up.. Mine have never gone poop in their water yet.

great looking enclosure!:no1:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

mitsi said:


> all done just waiting for a couple of days for temps to settle then my bosc pedro will be in his new home. Heres pics of it all done.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


It's amazing, well done. : victory:

Can I live in there with the Bosc?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> It's amazing, well done. : victory:
> 
> Can I live in there with the Bosc?


 
thanks, dont think hed like sharing once he gets in there though lol.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

mitsi said:


> thanks, dont think hed like sharing once he gets in there though lol.


Damn it, worth a shot. :lol2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Infernalis said:


> not always. Keep the humidity up.. Mine have never gone poop in their water yet.
> 
> great looking enclosure!:no1:


 
thanks means alot, i just hopin he doesnt start once he goes in there on saturday.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice build! You knocked it up in no time too! It's a lot like my 8 x 4 x 4 build but mine took me forever haha.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Tombo46 said:


> Nice build! You knocked it up in no time too! It's a lot like my 8 x 4 x 4 build but mine took me forever haha.


 
thanks, yeah i dont like to hang around, plus hes quickly outgrowing his current viv, plan was to have it complete by xmas, just needed to bring it forward a few months. Yeah i got the idea for the opening wooden door from yours.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Woah, that looks. Amazing!!!! 

What a lucky bosc! 

-Luke


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

it looks awesome:no1:


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to see its finished, looking forward to the pictures when your bosc is all settled in. Well done on an excellent viv build :notworthy:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

mitsi said:


> all done just waiting for a couple of days for temps to settle then my bosc pedro will be in his new home. Heres pics of it all done.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Amazables : victory:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

pics of my boy in there are now under lizard pictures.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I don't think chunky Bosc poop will come out of that tap.


 
Why worry about it?? when everything is set up right, they will poop on the ground.

My Boscs never foul their water with poop. They swim in it, but that's about it. I never see them drink either.


----------



## MrBosc (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, very nicely done Mitsi  and it really does emphasis how inferior my depth is compared to yours for burrowing. Doing a really good job so far, have you done any more to it up until now? and at first glance that water bowl looked like my whinnie the pooh baby bath for my son lol.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

awesome build, bet he happy in there


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

raymaral said:


> awesome build, bet he happy in there


 
yes they both love it, they are constantly climbing, digging and soaking, and errm at the minute "cuddling".


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

looks great...can I part ex my wife for your set up?....still working on her house training........:whistling2:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

demon3000 said:


> looks great...can I part ex my wife for your set up?....still working on her house training........:whistling2:


Dont think my hubby could cope with two women here, he struggles with me and our daughter lol


----------

